# GREAT router lift !



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Woodpecker makes some excellent tools and products. This looks like a great deal. My only thought is how the chain gets affected once it gets alot of sawdust in it. Might require alot of blowing out with compressed air.
Please keep us posted if this is an issue.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Greg*:

Good observation.

Their instructions DO recommend a periodic clean-up with compressed air … which … I'll do … and a periodic addition of a few drops of "light machine oil."

Being a bicycle rider, though-both road and dirt-and a bit of a hobbyist bike mechanic … I'm pretty good at understanding how to maintain a chain that lives its life in a harsh environment: keep it reasonably clean, and reasonably well lubricated.

In this case, I'm likely to use something like TriFlow, with PTFE, or something rather waxy, that doesn't leave a sticky mess behind … to … simply trap sawdust.

Or even WD-40 that's essentially a light oil with odorless mineral spirits. Does a good job of cleaning, and-after the OMS evaporates-leaves a light oil, in its place.

Gets a TON of laughs on the bike mechanic circuit, but … that don't bother ME none ;-)


----------



## stevecabinum (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the review and follow-up! One suggestion - you may want to neck up on the router to take full advantage of the range in this lift. Congrats on a great purchase!


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

WD-40?!!!

I ride bikes too, and the guys at Peloton would laugh too! =)


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice review and set up!


----------

